# Stihl 084AV Carb issues. Please help !



## andrewe1 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi to all,

I have a Stihl 084 AV chainsaw that has some carby issues at the moment. I am a small engine mechanic and cant for the life of me work this one out and need some help.
I recently pulled out the carb to clean it out as the saw wasnt running the way it usually does. Everything else is fine on the saw and I have been over it with a fine tooth comb. It came down to the carby and sure enough it was. It had small amounts of gunk in it. So I rebuilt it and gave it a thorough cleaning and a new kit. The problem is. Once back on the saw, I cant seem to get it to tune up. What is the reference for the "High and Low" screws to be ? Where do you start off on this saw ? ie: both 2 turns out from slighly seated ? Form what I have read. This saws carby is best tuned at "High" : 7/8ths turn out and "Low": 1-1/4 turns out. Both from slightly seated. This doesnt work on the saw and I am not sure I agree with it as the saw just boggs out. There must be a reference point on it somewhere ?!
Can someone please help me out with this one. I have had no problems at all tuning other saws till I came across the Stihl 084.

Many thanks

Andrew


----------



## bozodog (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi, this is the formula I use for my shed full of Stihls: 



> Here's how to tune the carb: Stolen from another recent post....
> 
> Since your engine does start and run decently now, if it is mixture related, it'll simply be a slightly lean Hi needle. Opening the Hi needle about 5-10 degrees (ccw) would likely solve it, but i'll include the full tuning rigamarole so you understand what we're up to.
> 
> ...


Thanks to Jason from New Brunswick! Maybe this can be a sticky on this board?


----------



## andrewe1 (Oct 26, 2010)

Many thanks for your quick reply. I will give it a try and let you know how things go with it.
Cheers

Andrew


----------

